# Liquid fert app help



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I just ordered this:

https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-blade-iron-15-p-17267.html

and:

https://chapinmfg.com/Product/slug/chapin-g362d-pro-all-purpose-sprayer-w-metering-dial

I've never applied a liquid fertilizer before. Any insight or assistance in setting up my sprayer would be appreciated. I figure I'll start with 2 oz per 1,000 square feet.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

label says 2-8oz per 1k every 7-14 days. just follow the directions and spray it as even as you can.

go Tigers!


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I use Blade Iron with a hose end sprayer. I have an old Ortho sprayer. I apply 6 oz./1000 sq.ft. every other week. For my sprayer and my application rate, I put the 6 oz in the sprayer bottle, fill it to the 16 oz mark with water and set to 4 oz per gallon. I spray this on a 1000 sq, ft. area. You will need to experiment with just water in your sprayer bottle to see what works for you. Mark off a 1000 sq ft area and see how much is required for your pace and water pressure. Remember, it's not how much water you spray out on a given area. It's how much product you spray. For me, that 16 oz. works just right for that 1000 sq. ft. I'm putting out about four gallons of water, but only 6 oz. of Blade Iron. My front is about 3000 sq. ft. So I have divided it into thirds. The sides are a little under 1000 and the back is a little over 1000. So I fill the sprayer five times to cover the lawn. Takes about 30 to 40 minutes including time to get the hose out.

A couple of other hints. Fill your sprayer over a sheet of plastic covering the concrete. The stuff will stain everything - your shoes, socks, shirt, everything. Don't ask me how I know this. Where rubber gloves while handling it. Try to avoid spraying any concrete near the edges. When it's diluted as I do, I don't notice any staining, but full strength is trouble and that stain is not going away.


----------

